# First Thread



## Dromond (Dec 13, 2011)

First post.

I couldn't help but pop the cherry. 

To keep it topical - I'm 47.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

You're fast, Dromond.  I hadn't even finished making the modifications.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 13, 2011)

More like right place, right time. I had just logged in.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn, I'll be out of here before you know it.. (49 here)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 13, 2011)

45! Do we have a hazing ritual in place yet for coming into and going out of your 40s?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2011)

Dromond said:


> More like right place, right time. I had just logged in.



it's all in the timing...


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 13, 2011)

42 years here!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2011)

I fit in this category and that's all you people need to know.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2011)

41!

But I have a head of hair like a 20 year old! (and the bad attitude to boot)


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 13, 2011)

_"...You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, don't you..."_

I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to sing out loud. 


42 this month, and enjoying it very much.


----------



## pegz (Dec 13, 2011)

fierce 48......


----------



## Dromond (Dec 13, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> 45! Do we have a hazing ritual in place yet for coming into and going out of your 40s?



You have to eat a tube of Ben Gay.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 13, 2011)

(looks at ticket) I've got number 40. Did I win?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 13, 2011)

41. I am not so much losing my hair as it's migrating south and not coming back in the spring.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2011)

I am 40 and one week today!


----------



## Tad (Dec 13, 2011)

Forty-three here.

I wonder how much activity this board will see?


----------



## jdsumm (Dec 13, 2011)

Forty six and a half.


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida (Dec 13, 2011)

jdsumm said:


> Forty six and a half.



I'm from central Indiana originally, how's the weather up there?


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 13, 2011)

Mmmmm yes, 40-somethings. Congregate for me. Yes, my plan is coming to fruition!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 13, 2011)

44 here! This forum makes me feel old. lol 

Actually it's probably me that makes me feel old!


----------



## Mayla (Dec 13, 2011)

43 years young! Lol! Hey, this is kinda cool.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> _"...You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, don't you..."_
> 
> I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to sing out loud.
> 
> ...





Laaaaaaaaaaaady!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 13, 2011)

Oooh a thread just for us. 43 over here


----------



## mel (Dec 14, 2011)

BAM...just turned 40 a few months ago


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 14, 2011)

BTW, 20's thread length is winning. Yeah, that's right. We're in a contest. Suck it.

ETA: If this post offends you, you don't have to suck it. Just know it was a joke.


----------



## nugget34 (Dec 14, 2011)

40 and happy with it


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm 32.....Am I gonna be kicked out ? *Tries to use fake ID to get in the club*


----------



## Fat_Angel (Dec 14, 2011)

40 with almost 4 years experience :happy:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 14, 2011)

46 here. I would be lying if I said I that I didn't wish I was 30 again.


----------



## CrystalDiorDoll (Dec 14, 2011)

im 47 will be 48 in feb gotta a 30-something daughter i think i still clean up nice


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 14, 2011)

41 years old now.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm 47 -- middle age can really sneak up on you.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 14, 2011)

42 here.

Also the answer to life, the universe, & everything. Couldn't stay away from a Douglas Adams reference.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2011)

43. How in the hell is someone suppose to cougar around now? :O


----------



## one2one (Dec 14, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> BTW, 20's thread length is winning. Yeah, that's right. We're in a contest. Suck it.
> 
> ETA: If this post offends you, you don't have to suck it. Just know it was a joke.



I'm not offended in the least. Around here, it's really more about quality than quantity. Some day you'll understand.  And just for record, we are currently averaging 21 posts per thread to your 20 ppt.  I don't mean to put too fine a point on the whole thing, but I think it clearly demonstrates that we can blow you out of the water on both counts.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 43. How in the hell is someone suppose to cougar around now? :O



I think this is a damb good question.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 15, 2011)

49...where's my prize?


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 43. How in the hell is someone suppose to cougar around now? :O



'see these eyes so green......." That song is a David Bowie song and was in the movie Inglorious Bastards.---a fantastic movie!!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Dec 15, 2011)

48 years and 1.5 months.

Pretty soon I'll get that dreaded letter from AARP asking if I want to join. Sakes.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Dec 15, 2011)

mossystate said:


> 49...where's my prize?



I got your prize right here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2011)

Fatgirlfan said:


> 'see these eyes so green......." That song is a David Bowie song and was in the movie Inglorious Bastards.---a fantastic movie!!



That whole part of my sig line is from that David Bowie song- It was bad ass in that movie indeed.


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Dec 15, 2011)

I am 45 years old.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 15, 2011)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I got your prize right here!



I'll take that in 20's.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 16, 2011)

These new forums are strange and I've never seen any need for them but whatever. I'm happy to chat with folks of any age. ~shrugs~

I'm 45 and will be racking up another birthday on January 12.

~Tries to sneak into the 30s forum and gets scared off when they release the hounds~:happy:


Dennis


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 17, 2011)

I am 42 and proud of it.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems like I was 21 just yesterday and now I'm 48 going on 90, LOL


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 20, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 43. How in the hell is someone suppose to cougar around now? :O



I don't know about you, but imma troll the 20's board.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 22, 2011)

41, never married... no kids. There's hope for me yet!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 24, 2011)

Signing in at 47.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi. I'm 48 and feel like I've been wasting my life away. Time to LIVE.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 30, 2011)

Now that we agreed to live without regard to age or the past, what do we do first?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

44.. going on 22.


----------



## Grundsau 11 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm 48 and, while I do have thick, comb-bending hair, of late i also find that it's growing inward too at a much slower rate and causing me to become sillier as it's tickling my brain...


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2012)

7 days and I am sneakin in the back door.  Prepare yourselves. lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll be 46 in eight days (eep!) and getting my first pair of bifocals soon.

I may have the requisite old man glasses but I certainly don't feel like one yet.

Dennis


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 4, 2012)

I purchased my first pair of bifocals a few weeks ago. I got the lenses with no line (transition?) since the demo pair with the line looked like I was halfway underwater. 

Its amazing to look down and be able to read again.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I purchased my first pair of bifocals a few weeks ago. I got the lenses with no line (transition?) since the demo pair with the line looked like I was halfway underwater.
> 
> Its amazing to look down and be able to read again.


I'm right on the cusp of needing reading glasses. My optician said the lowest one available is just a tad too strong but I can't read small print in lower light (and sometimes not even then) when I used to be able to read everything in near darkness.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had bifocals for several years now. :really sad:


----------



## Lamia (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 42....the answer to the meaning of life.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 9, 2012)

But does it answer the question of Kim Kardashian's popularity?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 9, 2012)

Dromond said:


> But does it answer the question of Kim Kardashian's popularity?



I think the answer to that question is 72.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2012)

Linda said:


> 7 days and I am sneakin in the back door.  Prepare yourselves. lol



Come at me, bro! LOL!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 10, 2012)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think the answer to that question is 72.



72? I know am missing something...


----------



## Linda (Jan 10, 2012)

littlefairywren said:


> Come at me, bro! LOL!





LOL

And I have arrived.....


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 10, 2012)

Feliz Cumpleaños, muy Linda!


----------



## Linda (Jan 11, 2012)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Feliz Cumpleaños, muy Linda!





Gracias


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 11, 2012)

Linda said:


> LOL
> 
> And I have arrived.....



Welcome to a fabulous decade


----------



## Linda (Jan 12, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> Welcome to a fabulous decade



Thank you!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a very pleasant 46th birthday on Thursday and hopefully I'll have several more.

My big "5-0" is a few years away but I think about it now and then.

Dennis


----------



## Dromond (Jan 14, 2012)

Linda said:


> LOL
> 
> And I have arrived.....



YAAAAY! *kermit flail*

Happy birthday!


----------



## Linda (Jan 14, 2012)

Dromond said:


> YAAAAY! *kermit flail*
> 
> Happy birthday!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv4KQbDaCfM


hahahahahaha


Thank you!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 22, 2012)

48! Sorry I was so late getting here, but I had trouble finding my way and refused to stop and ask for directions. and NO, I wasn't lost


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 24, 2012)

Lamia said:


> 72? I know am missing something...



72 is the exact number of days that she was married to Chris Humphries after their (terrible waste of money, they only did it for the publicity) wedding.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 15, 2012)

44 and getting my second wind!


----------



## kath_044 (Mar 15, 2012)

new to the site; I'm 46 living in Montreal, Canada; glad to be here!!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## ottertime (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm 45 and it hard to find nice cool guys and women out there for a friend.


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 17, 2013)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> 48 years and 1.5 months.
> 
> Pretty soon I'll get that dreaded letter from AARP asking if I want to join. Sakes.



47 here - but going grey really early, especially in the beard, so I've already been asked if I want the 'senior's discount' in stores - you're supposed to be 60 for that!


----------



## MsugarNspice (May 15, 2013)

48 years and yes it feels old!!  Not losing hope that the second coming of childhood will let me feel young again!! (anyone know when that happens):batting:


----------



## Dromond (May 25, 2013)

I'm closing in on 49. Some days I feel like I never grew up. Other days I feel old before my time.


----------



## Rita Bay (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll be 45 on Halloween.


----------



## omytoo (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll be 41 three days before Rita Bay...not that it's a race


----------



## Avienew (Aug 11, 2013)

41 and trying to figure out who I am again


----------



## luvmybhm (Apr 23, 2014)

is it sad that i had to do the math? I stopped counting at 29...lol.

I'll be 43 in the fall...times seems to be flying.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm 48...and proud of it! Yeah, my beard is about 85% grey...so, guess what? I keep it shaved. I never liked beards that much anyway (too itchy).

I've been going bald since college and whatever hair is left is going grey, so I look "distinguished" I guess (heehee!). Yeah, guess what? It's not a big deal! It's hair!

I can't believe it's been 30 years since I left high school. No, I don't miss my youth...if I could time travel and tell my 18 year self a few things, I'd probably be happier today but since that's not likely to happen, it's up to me to make my life better.

I plan to enjoy the rest of my 40s and look forward to 50!

Peace!

Dennis


----------



## Akfeedee (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm 43 here in Alaska. New to this board. Hoping to find new friends. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 28, 2014)

alaska! that is so cool! welcome to dims  thanks for posting!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 31, 2014)

Akfeedee said:


> I'm 43 here in Alaska. New to this board. Hoping to find new friends. Nice to meet you all.



Yes, welcome friend!


Dennis


----------

